# Comments needed on my 20Gal.



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, It really has been a while since I was over the net.. And boy did i miss APC.. Miss me guys? LOL ( I doubt many of you know me) LOL.

Well, I was practically messing around with my 20gal.(Again) And here's the result.. I just hanged it just now so not much drastic impact can be noticed.










Please comment on it!!
T.I.A.

Drew


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I like it. It's gonna be pretty when your plants grow up. You have a nice variant of color, size & texture.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

This is a very promising start. The wood is quite striking and the rocks accent it nicely. Good choice of plants with a nice variety of color and texture. I really like your use of Anubias, sets them off nicely. I can't wait to see how it fills in.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks nice!


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

looks good. nice placement of plants


----------



## jay973 (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks good I like it. There's hope for my 20gal tank after all...


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

I dont like the R. wallichii in the right. I think the scape would look better as a triangular scape, with high left side and low on the right.

You can possible raise og ad more of the stones in the right side to make them more dominant. It will look better without any big plants there and a more dominant hardscape side. 

You should consider exchanging the ferns with needleleafed ferns instead, since the regular will become too big.

The left foreground side looks messy with the moss and needs some structure and trimming.
The anubias nana in the middle is too large IMO. You should use the petite only.

The left back need some growth but can become good if you choose a soft composition with stemplants trimmed nice.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

I would just like to share the ups and downs for what my 20gallon bowfront went trough sine it's start up in December 2006. Enjoy.








December 06~ April 07








April 07~ June 07 ( Due to BBA infestation.)
































June 07~ November 07 (Sorry for the image overload.. just had a lot of these pictures.)









Before Design change on December 07








After.










January 08~ March 08

And then the present..

Looking back, I can gladly say, I somehow(hopefully) improved..
To all the other aquarists out there.. Just never give up! ( I don't plan to do so ) You can achieve your goals/dreams in this fantastic little hobby.

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> I dont like the R. wallichii in the right. I think the scape would look better as a triangular scape, with high left side and low on the right.
> 
> You can possible raise og ad more of the stones in the right side to make them more dominant. It will look better without any big plants there and a more dominant hardscape side.
> 
> ...


Hmm, 
Looks like we're on the same page bout the right composition. I had an urge to pick em all off and make it a low foliage (Maybe a trace of needle leaf ferns in the back.) But i was sort of worried to do so sine the ADA 08 deadline is so very near. And yes, i was also thinking of adding rocks there..

Needleleaf ferns? Are those the same as narrow leaf? If so, then I'm in stock.(and luck) LOL.

About the nana petites.. You're not the only who commented on them being too large.. But unfortunately, most LFSes in my area has run out of most nana petites(thanks to yours truly). So i have to stick with the Nana's for the time being.

As for the Left background.. Here's some info. They consist of the Dragon Flame plant(unsure of the scientific name) and Vals further back. Towards the centre mid is the Red Peacock Feather.

Please Advise.
T.I.A.

Drew


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Extreamly sweet


----------



## djarmstrong (Feb 12, 2008)

Really nice .


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

oh okay so this is funny i was looking at the pictures and everytime i was oh god oh god then the last one i was like hey thats nice! lol im just really bad seeing a vision of something in the end. i like it but i think you should have kept the driftwood do add a bit of drama and focus


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

bratyboy2 said:


> oh okay so this is funny i was looking at the pictures and everytime i was oh god oh god then the last one i was like hey thats nice! lol im just really bad seeing a vision of something in the end. i like it but i think you should have kept the driftwood do add a bit of drama and focus


lol, I did intended to do that, but let's just say, It slipped from my mind LOL.


----------



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks like EVOLUTION.....lmao

VEry NiCE TankS!!!


----------

